# Slightly used ceiling fan for sale



## firemedic0135 (Apr 9, 2007)

One "Gently Used"(love that one on ebay) for sale.Minor smoke,heat damage....er ,I mean contemporary styled!!! Yeah thats it:greenpbl: .


I know this may be the wrong place but here it is anyway(move it if you like Corrina)


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 9, 2007)

The only thing that is wrong about your placement of this photo is that this is TPF and not the Ebay-site   :greenpbl:

"Cool" (or "after-hot") "product photography",  - I doubt I'd go that this fan, though. Dunno why!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey, I saw a similar fan not too long ago in a house. Could this be a catching trend? 

Then again, perhaps not since it came from a house that had caught on fire last week. I develop a lot of rolls for the local fire department.


----------



## firemedic0135 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah it is a pretty common sight when the blades have not burned off completely.


----------

